# Video: Bahamas Wahoo, Shark and Deep dropping for snappers



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Headed over to West End, Bahamas from Palm Beach yesterday. Caught one wahoo (and some cudas) high speed trolling, did some deep dropping in 700' for yellow eye snappers and picked up a silky shark along the way. 

http://www.vimeo.com/9622589


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Cool video. Personal boat? or a charter?. More pics more pics.lol Looks like a blast! nice Ono too.


----------

